# Secret Reaper go to wish list for your Reapee



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't gotten my Reapee yet. 


Anywhoo....



Frankie's Girl:


Likes: Vintage or classic Halloween stuff. Black cats, pumpkins, skellies... handmade is good!


Dislikes: Not really into the extremely gory especially if it's for outside display (I do a classic graveyard display that is PG rated). 

I am also mechanically challenged, so simple mechanics or movement (especially handmade) props would also be great. 

You can check out my albums and get a general idea of the stuff I do.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey FG, haven't get my reapee either yet. But here's mine:

*Likes:* Basically anything, I love being totally surprised. I really treasure homemade if you do that sort of thing. 

*Dislikes:* Gore, blood


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Got mine, and I'm very excited about it.

*Likes:* Anything to do with a cemetery or morgue, or pumpkins.

*Dislikes:* Movies, costumes, anything to cutsie.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Waiting for my reapee too. So excited!

I do a house party. I don't do a haunt or get any TOTs so most decorating is inside. I have a witch's kitchen area, apothacary area, science lab (bathroom), and random decor. Check out last years party album for a glimpse.

*Like:* spiders, skulls, serving ware, most anything really. Sure I will love anything I get.
*Dislike:* gore, blood, cheesy looking


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i haven't gotten my reaper yet either.
but here's my list

likes, 
spooky, scary, gothic, eerie, love homemade stuff, [pvc candles, shrunken heads, potion bottle labels] theme of haunt this year will be witchy items.
ideas,
midnight syndicate out of darkness, i love blow molds [but don't like repeats so you would have to check out what i have], and last year big lots had this witch i would like if affordable.








dislikes,
gory, bloody, gross, aliens, and cutsy-have lots of movies already-nothing related to the exorcist, halloween, nightmare on elm street, friday the 13th, scream, texas chainsaw, or saw

whoohooo, i got my victum, hehehe, already know what i am giving. thanks bethene


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

ok, here goes

Likes: Mostly anything, I'm real easy to please
Dislikes: Movies, DVD's. Have to many of those already.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Like: Anything to do with a cemetery .

Dislike: gore, blood, cheesy looking ,dvds,movies.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I got my reapee ! 

As for me :

Likes : Pretty much anything, except movie related (ie Jason, Freddie) Like to be a little more original  

Dislikes : Gory, cutesy or cheesy stuff .


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got my victim! So excited to go shopping. 

Here are my likes and dislikes:

Likes: classic haunted mansion, Glamour ghoul, skulls, skeletons, anything elegant creepy to add to the inside or out. Potions, apothecary jars -- Martha Stewart BAD halloween fan. 

Dislikes: nothing cutesie, not really a fan of 'orange' pumpkins, not too overtop gore, movies, dvds



Here's a link to my decorations slideshow:

DECORATIONS 2008 remix by kimb1023 - Photobucket


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Not got my victim yet, looking forward to finding out who it is though so i can start planning.

Likes: Classic halloween stuff, pumpkins, skeletons, ghosts & graveyards, witches, spooky, gore is fine. Anything i could decorate the house with really. Oh halloween scented candles are always a bonus.

Dislikes: Cutesy/cheesy


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay. Here goes:

Dislikes first: Anything gory/bloody

Likes: Everything else! (I'm totally easy to please!) I especially like anything to do with witches, pumpkins, ghosts, skeletons, and haunted houses.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Got my "victim" today...totally excited!

Likes:  I do a large party in my apartment, and it's themed each year. This year is Voodoo on the Bayou...so, anything Voodooish, New Orleans, swampy (a moving alligator would be awesome! LOL), skulls, candles, or lanterns would be great! But I don't want to be too specific. I want to be suprised! 

Dislikes: Gore or bloody props. or anything too cutesy. I'm not a person into the "crafty" type of decorations. [/COLOR]


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Fabulous!!

I'm thrilled to be included this year, I missed it last year!
I like:
Gory
bones
Heads or skulls or a slull mold (hint hint)
Glue sticks for a webby display
Froggy fog juice


I dislike:
Nick nacky stuff
blowmold cutsey decorations (exception would be a blucky)


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I like anything to do with witches, cemetery, potion bottles, black lights, tombstones, skulls, skull stickers, halloween scrapbook, fairy's, music. Seriously anything is fine, the more gothic the better. 

Not into aliens,or frankenstien.


----------



## deathstate (Sep 5, 2008)

I havn't got my vic yet
i like most anything 
but not cutsey stuff


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I haven't received my victim's name yet either. I know Bethene has a lot of work on her hands with this so I'm being patient. 

This year I'm going to do a room in a cabinet of curiosities/gypsy theme (see this thread for more info: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/78792-cabinet-curiosities.html). The rest of my party decorations are pretty much cemetery/funeral related.

Likes: zombies, cemetery things, Victorian inspired items, oddities, handmade/DIY items
Dislikes: cutesy, primitive items (unless it fits the cabinet of curiosities theme of course), and I have waaaaaay too many DVDs/movies so I would prefer not to get more (I may already have it!)


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't got my reapee yet either. Excited though!

A little about me. I have three kitties, loooove cats. We do a party every year, this year is a simple black/goth theme. So I would love anything black or goth-y. In general, I love glitter, shimmer and shine. I like almost all halloween related things, like skulls, witches, vampires, zombies, classic horror movie icons, etc. If you're a crafter, something handmade would be awesome! I'm pretty easy to please. 

I really don't like The Exorcist, it freaks me out. And nothing super gory. Not a fan of the primitive/crafty/country looking stuff. Also, not a fan of anything overly cartoon-ish or cutesy, except for Hello Kitty.


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

I also have my Victim and have begun construction of their prop 

My likes creepy spooky zombish anything found in your worst imaginings of a cemetery. Victorian.
Skulls, the undead ghosts…..Atmosphere..

Dislikes blood gore. Happy cute smiley things ewww hehe they just freak me out and not in a good way


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Received my VICTIM and very excited!!


I like anything Vintage Halloween, or traditional Halloween-ghosts, witches, jack o lanterns, skeletons. I do a pretty traditional yard haunt with a variety of displays and props....I do not like anything too gorey or anything cutesy our country. (severed body parts, heads, things of that nature are fine though) oh-and i LOVE HALLOWEEN CANDY-all types and varieties!! Surprise me!! I too am mechanically challeneged, so there are not a lot of moving elements in my haunt..would love that too!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh I am sooo excited about my reapee! As I read their wishlist I was hoping I would get them!

Yay!

Anyways, about me-

Likes: My Halloween is party oriented so anything food or serving related would be great. I like eerie, but not gorey. 

Dislikes: I have no outdoor area to haunt so nothing big-prop related would be good for me. Not a big fan or cutesy or funny either.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

All righty then....got my reapee....but this is about me now isn't it! lol

*Likes....*Anything classic cemetery, ravens, spiders, candles, reapers, skelly's, tombstones, toe pincher coffins, eerie music, crfeepy vines and garlands, flicker style lighting; our home haunt is called "Raven's Caw Cemetery". 

*Dislikes:* Gore and anything over the top as I'm more into classic startle and spooky!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, Hallorenescene said I need to do this, so here goe:
Likes, scary, out door based, love home made, unique,would love animated, but probably not possible on the budget, but just in case! I adore anything to do with witches,! also skulls, spiders, and their lair, bats, skulls,anything cemetery related
Dislike real gory or cutsie


----------



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a great thread, I love seeing what everyone likes and dislikes!

Here's my madness:

Likes: Anything Reaper-related (pictures, a clock, knick-knacky stuff), anything related to a witch's kitchen or alchemy, anything graveyard related, anything that looks like it could be party of a dark-themed murder mystery (anyone following my books are getting BIG hints here about the next one! Muhahahaaa!!)

Dislikes: Gory stuff, glittery or cutsie Halloween stuff


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

lol i got my reaper today and what they put was so vague.. i'm like man i'm screwed..lol! so hopefully they will add more on here!

anyways:

I like: vampires ! bats. Ive seen those vintage books on here and i really like those. um witch stuff is always cool.love fairies. im more cutesy then gory. Plus my parents don't like those really scary things she says its evil.. ... yeahhh  um...

skulls like this









not like this









little bit bout myself might help: i like to read. love to do crafts. I'm into art, painting sculpting so on....

Oh and my b-day is Sept.10 which is 2 days before the due date of mail outs. so add in a birthday wish too..hehe =)


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Likes/Digs- Gothic, ancient graveyard, creepy atmosphere!

Turn-offs- Cutsie, glittery crap...not crazy about gore...more into the ancient decay...


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Got my victim...

Likes:

Gore, Blood, Body Parts, SAW, Anything bloody and gorey.....

Dislikes:

Fairies, Pixies, Girly Stuff....


Could do with some wiper motors, some props need finishing........


Ruggerz


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

runswithvampires said:


> lol i got my reaper today and what they put was so vague.. i'm like man i'm screwed..lol! so hopefully they will add more on here!


What I've done the past two years is to go look at all the threads they've started. Then I browse through all the posts they've made for ones related to their haunt/party. Check out the links in their sig file if they have any. And now you can look at their photo albums too, if they've added pictures. 

There are lots of ways to learn more about your reapee without them spelling it all out for you. I know, I know, that takes some work but I think that's part of the fun!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

My likes are: skeletons, witches, zombies, "universal studios" monsters, scary movies, anythying unusual. I like things that are "scary", not "cutesy". Please no "autumn harvest" things, lol. I enjoy the "true" meaning of HALLOWEEN!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I like pretty much anything except the cuties halloween stuff. I'm planing a cemetery this year for my house. I have lots of tombstones to put in it, but not much of anything else. I like creepy skulls, but nothing too gory or bloody.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

also rec'd my victim


my likes: anything that has to do with Halloween

my dislikes : books or gorey stuff


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes I got my reaper this mourning.

My likes are I do a yard haunt, so anything that would go good i a themed room. But it really doesn't matter I like to be surprized.


----------



## clockwerk (Aug 12, 2008)

Edit:Okay, more specific. But not tooo specific since I love surprises.

Likes: Vintage Halloween imagery such as ghosts, scarecrows, jackos, crows, black cats, reapers. Love vintage decorations and reproductions of said decor. I'd rather have indoor decor since I am particular about the outdoor props. Cartoony is cool, not so into "realistic" looking characters usually likes fall somewhere in between. Like I said, can't have too many pumpkins and ghosts.

Dislikes: Gore. Blood. "Country" type decor, you know, super happy scarecrows and the like. Not so much into witches. Oh, and clowns. Icky icky clowns.

Thanks!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

*Got my victim!*

I got my vic today, whooohooo!

As far as me, I had to leave 100% of my Halloween stuff behind in FL, so I have absolutely nothing, so hopefully I should be real easy... I'm easy...hehehe

Likes: anything I can use for Tots, graveyard stuff, tombstones, moonscapes, indoor decorations, classic Halloween stuff, JoLs, bluckies, spider stuff, candles (regular or pvc), lighting stuff, pumpkin carving stuff, SpookyTown Dry Gulch stuff, wreaths, crows, dollar tree halloween stuff, candy, groundbreakers, coffins (regular and toe pincher style)....I like most everything Halloween

Dislikes: over the top gore, cutesy stuff, clowns, and usually don't do too much witch stuff or primitive stuff


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

OH! I forgot to add I don't like clowns! Just wanted to get that out there. Captain Spaulding is an exception, though.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I just picked up my pm with my Victim's name in it and I am SO excited and happy to have got them you would not believe! I have grand plans for this parcel of mine... 

Okay so whoever got me as their victim... I do apologise, I think I might have written an essay when asked what we liked and disliked in my original form to Bethene lol!!  But here goes anyway, just in case I missed anything the first time round... I like to try and be as helpful as possible but I'm very easy going!

Likes: My party theme this year is Dia des los Muertos so anything Day of the Dead themed would be AMAZING! Extra special wants include a sugar skull mould, those picado paper banners, the tall church type candles that are in the red plastic tubey things, or Loteria cards, or one of those tins you use to bake the bone bread.. Pan de Muertos, is it? Anyway, if you found any of that stuff there I would love you like WOAH! So much! hehe. Failing that, skulls and orange candles and fake marigolds (or any orange/yellow/purple flowers) are great! I also love witches, vampires, halloween themed cookware (food moulds, utensils, food picks etc), homewares, bats, cats, rats, wolves. I LOVE zombies, b-movie horror film monsters type stuff, jewellery, stationery (LOVE stationery), hair accessories, socks...pretty much anything!  Oh and I also love to scrapbook and make cards and stuff so any crafty bits which are Halloween related are also cherished!

Dislikes: I'm not really into the gorey stuff .. or super cutesy things, or those little cheapy plastic fangs/witches fingers etc as I have a box of them hehe. Oh and I HATE clowns with a fiery passion because they are the devil lol

Ahhh I did it again!!! Sorry to put so much stuff down, I just wanted to give you lots of ideas to chose from as you might not know me, but really I would be happy with anything xxx


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

ugh come on some of guys are just putting "i like Halloween stuff".. be a bit more specific or im getting you Halloween stationary!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*reaper*



runswithvampires said:


> ugh come on some of guys are just putting "i like Halloween stuff".. be a bit more specific or im getting you Halloween stationary!!!!


i know they are just trying to be nice, but i am sure if it is pointed out that it makes it less fun for the reaper when they have nothing to go by. it's like being left clueless. c'mon guys, show your lists here or stationary it is.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Do a little research.*

People, People...

Look at the reapee's posts, albums, etc and try to get a feel for what they are into. That _was _my plan.

That being said, my reapee has everything *Hallowe'en*, so I may have to go outside the box on this one and get them a Christmas gift.

Muwahahahaha  ... just kidding.

p.s. - I like skulls and skeletons...can't have too many. I also like scary surprises, so don't be afraid to send me something *scary*. Do be afraid to send me something *cutsie*.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I got my victim. Now, to aid my Reaper. . .

My outdoor theme this year will be along the lines of tribal/cannibal, so anything that fits that is great. After this year, I'll probably go back to a more traditional cemetery theme, so I can always use things for that. Indoor I have no particular theme, so I just use whatever I have. I like witches, victorian things, pumpkin things, just about any-things! I like tableware (like cake stands, trays, etc. --but not plastic ones) and decor and linens, skulls, bones, candles, light-up things, bats, I especially love unique items.

I don't really care for movies; tasteless gore; I have no use for clowns (but I don't fear them?! or, do I?); I'm also not really into Jason and Freddy Krueger and those types of characters.

But whatever my Reaper sends me will be cherished.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*wish list*



IslandCryptKeeper said:


> People, People...
> 
> Look at the reapee's posts, albums, etc and try to get a feel for what they are into. That _was _my plan.
> 
> ...



this can be tough crypt, you get a newbe or just someone without posts, threads, no albums and they say i like anything. you email them and they say i like anything. let's make it easy and post a list. research can be nice also. this is so fun


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*wish list*

I like some things gory. Could not wait till my grandkids got old enough to help, do the scary stuff. I don't like real cutesy things. No pirate items. I like something usable in some display. I will have each room a different theme or movie. Witches in kitchen and porch, spiders and victims in basement vampires and bats in garage, The Frankensteins main level all furniture is covered looks unlived in. with dr and experiments, The birds in the bathroom Ive got 50 already, The Exorcist in one room, funny potions(one bathroom) and experiments, Rats, snakes, chainsaw guy, Phsyco mother in rocking chair. one room, Dr. that likes to experiment. I love moving props, I wish I could do more of them I have to buy something that already moves or talks and change it. or rig it to move. I have been making potions bottles, buying potion bottles, We are having party this year so every room will be decorated plus the outside cemetery. and walkway. I have already got my moving deer making him into a howling wolf. hopefully. This forum is so great I keep finding more projects. I do have my victim, I wish all would put a wish list on here. Love it.......


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Likes: Things that look like they would be in an actual haunted house. Think gothic victorian. Old graveyards/tombstones/coffins. Crows/spiders and their webs. Skeletons and rats. Bats. Hearses. Real ghosts though no mean ones please. And I don't mind a body part or two every now and then (props )

I haven't nailed down my haunts theme yet but I like to decorate the inside of my actual house with things that are eerie and spooky. My favorite candles are Yankee Candles patchouli which are black at Halloween.
I don't mind used things at all especially if there creepyfied 

Dislikes: Anything cute and by cute I mean something that would be at a childs halloween party. Nothing strictly "fall"
I hate pirates.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh yeah that's reminded me.

I hate pirates too. IMO nothing to do with halloween but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok since people seem to be going back and adding on guess its ok if I do too I forgot to mention purple glitter!!! Love any halloween item that has purple glitter on it oh and Im looking for small cement gargoyle statues. Or medium sized as long as they are cement or heavy. Ok Im done*


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Likes: flood lights, fog, black, spiders, birds

dis:cutsie


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, i'm pretty late with this. I'll update what I wrote to the great & gracious *bethene*: 

_Likes_: General Halloween decor (though you can leave the super-cutesy stuff for someone less hearty), anything that has a sense of humor about it. Small Lemax "Spooky Town" figurines &/or table accents (ie: "Rest In Peace", "Coffin Maker"); vintage (30s-40s) style (don't expect actual vintage ;P) Halloween black cats &/or pumpkin figurines or things with those images; small frosted light-up ghosts; small funny-scary gargoyles (a la Dollar Stores). Love things that light up. 

_Dislikes_ (or already too much of): The extremes: anything really cutesy or really gory. Pirates and fall-decor type scarecrows don't really factor into my display. Have too many candles - could light up a sanctuary. 

Truly will be happy with anything - thanks for reaping me in adavance!


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

Likes: Vintage looking things or items that look like they could actually belong to or be used by vampires, witches, mummies, werewolves, trolls, fairies, or any other classic halloween creature. Homemade things are awesome.
Dislikes: movies, dvds, costumes, things that a mass murderer would use, and figurines bought in stores.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm really excited!! It's my first year being a secret reaper!

Likes: I'll probably be doing an Alice in Wonderland theme this year for our party, I'm a HUGE Nightmare before Xmas fan, and I love vampires. I tend to love things with a gothic look. Homemade or store bought are both great for me. 

Dislikes: I'd like to avoid any decapitated heads and dismembered limbs as gifts, my kids tend to get really freaked out by them.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

first bump


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Just wanted to bump this page up in case anyone else participating in the secret reaper wants to post something Found this sucker all the way on page 4*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok since people seem to be going back and adding on guess its ok if I do too I forgot to mention purple glitter!!! Love any halloween item that has purple glitter on it oh and Im looking for small cement gargoyle statues. Or medium sized as long as they are cement or heavy. Ok Im done*


You're sooooo _girly_!
LOL!

Wish I had you! I have a bag of gorgeous sparkly purple ribbon too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumpity bump!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

My reaper hasn't posted yet.

I also need to post too I guess, but it will probably just be a repeat of what I put in the original message. I will think on it a couple of days first.

Is there a way to keep this thread at the top for awhile?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Just keep postin on it, it will put it right back on top!! LOL! So good job , you did it!
I will get with your reapee, and ask them to post!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

I like anything Halloween...except cute things and pirates...anything else rocks!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

bumpity bump


bumpity bump


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Just wanted to say I have my Reapee"S(Victim's) package almost all packed up Cant wait to send it out, oh and I hope they like it! (fingers crossed) Ok so just wanted to say that and to make sure this thread stays at the top. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh I cant wait!!!*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, you are on top of the game Spooki! I am still trying to find my box of things I got on after Halloween sales last year, 'cause some of the stuff I want to send is buried away.


----------



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Getting my victim's package ready soon.... MUHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I got yelled at that my list was not specific enough lol! I better make this one count! 

Ok! Well I looove skulls, classic goth peices and gore gore gore! Since I am in an apartment now smaller props are apreciated. Anything handmade would be awesome as well (bring on the corpsed, paper mached works of art!)! I'm trying to create a cemeteary in a pumpkin so funkins and lemax cemetary peices would rock out at well!! Oh I forgot to mention! Those skeletons on a string would be great as well. I love creating those cemefaeries!

I don't like cutesy things, pirate themes or movies (since my collection is pretty large). No large peices since it would create storage issues.

In other words: Have fun, suprise me and scare me!

Can't wait to go out shopping for my victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, now, Mistress, I didn't exactly yell at you  !! It was a very Nice request!!LOL!! And thank you for doing it!! it will healp your reaper!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Okay, here you go!
I love old style classic kind of horror and especially for Halloween. 

So I would love anything in a gothic style. I am a complete freak for skeletons and skulls, too! I also like vampire and witch themed things and JOLs.

I hate those simpering faced and cutesy kind of decorations, blech!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i have yet to figure out what im getting my victim since they were so vague with what they like... oh right HALLOWEEN STATIONARY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I just found the piece de resistance this weekend! I may have had to make a small trip to find it  So excited! 

When is too early to send the package out? I'm almost ready!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm on board with Frankie's Girl... I LOVE Halloween pin-ups!! Love creative, "punny," and latex... Skulls, skels, and lights. Not into gore, cutesie, or anything worse than PG-rated.

This year's theme is something along the lines of "terror on the Bayou," so voodoo dolls, alligator heads/feet, creepy potion bottles, etc will be gratefully received. Of course anything from Monster Guts works for me too!! (As long as Dean is around to very patiently explain in great and laborious detail how I'm supposed to make this work again... and again...)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You can ship when every you wish, dang, means I better get cracking!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

man, everyone is making me nervous. i am making my gift and afraid i won't get it done in time. guess i better spend a little less time on here. i did start a part of it today


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've got a few purchases assembled for my reapee, but I'm also building something (maybe 2) and I have to dig out my boxes of goodies from last year as well. 

I wanted to wait until there was a good selection in stores like Garden Ridge, because it seems that there isn't one close to my reapee, so I can get some things they don't have the option of buying for themselves.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

~bump~ 

.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think there is a "too soon." When your package is ready, send it! I would love to finish mine this weekend. I have to finish my hand made things.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am still in the thinking things thru stage, you guys are so way ahead of me. I did buy something to use in making one of the things, but I have been sorta stumped on what I want to do. I am making a part of the gift, but also buying , and there are not alot of halloween things out around here, Michaels and Dollar Tree, thats it. So want to get something good for them, so waiting to check out more stores.
Hallo, hon, you got time yet, it doesn't HAVE to me shipped til Sept 12, so your'e good!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bethene....I know we are not supposed to reveal on the forum who our reaper is until everyone has received their packages but I have a question. Would it be ok for us to contact our reaper to at least let them know we got the package and to say thanks? 

Oh and just to ge the excitement of this thread going again.................One of you reapee's out there are soon going to be visited, within the next 7 days or so, by your Secret Reaper!!! Muahahahahahahahahahah!!!!*


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Bethene....I know we are not supposed to reveal on the forum who our reaper is until everyone has received their packages but I have a question. Would it be ok for us to contact our reaper to at least let them know we got the package and to say thanks?
> 
> Oh and just to ge the excitement of this thread going again.................One of you reapee's out there are soon going to be visited, within the next 7 days or so, by your Secret Reaper!!! Muahahahahahahahahahah!!!!*




uhhhhhhh freaky much????? lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HappyScientist said:


> I just found the piece de resistance this weekend! I may have had to make a small trip to find it  So excited!
> 
> When is too early to send the package out? I'm almost ready!



*Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaly!!! Almost ready huh???/ Oooh maybe its me maybe its me ,maybe its me!!!!!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sure , you can contact them and say thanks in a PM, they also are supposed to contact me to let me know it arrived! I SO have to get things finished!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

* Not to cause panic or anything....................but....................... **only 26 more days until all the Secret Reaper packages have to be shipped out!*


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> * Not to cause panic or anything....................but....................... **only 26 more days until all the Secret Reaper packages have to be shipped out!*


Ahhhhhh! I'm not ready! I'm not ready!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

No stores here have halloween stuff out yet, except Micheals. Do you know when Wal-mart gets there stuff in?


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hooray!! TK Maxx finally have some Halloween bits in so I can start shopping - I'm so chuffed that they have got things in now as it's really early for us here in the UK especially lol


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

13mummy, Walmart doesn't put their Halloween out until everyone goes back to school (at least that's how it is around here). I think all the schools in Lexington will be back in session by the end of next week. So hopefully they'll have Halloween merchandise out by the end of August (I did see Halloween cards at one a few days ago!).


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*ummmm no pressure .....really....but 

24 more days til you have to ship out your Reaper gifts!!!!!!!!!!! !*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

^ No, that's no pressure! 

Still gathering stuff... need to get a big box and figure out the best shipping options.

What is the best/cheapest shipping service that also offers tracking/insurance? US postal service? UPS? FedEx?

Need a little help here... I'm a Reaper virgin, but I want to do this right.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*hmmmm not sure. I think the size of the box and weight have a lot to do with it. I suggest sending it ground. It will get there when it gets there and Im sure your Reapee will love it. shipping in the past for me has been anywhere from 14 to 20 dollars, again I think the size of my box had something to do with it. Let me know if you find out a definate cheaper way*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got mine together but still need to put the finishing touches on everything. Should be done soon!

FG, it really depends on a few factors - the size or weight or destination (they all use different criteria for charging). I know the post office has tracking for Priority mail so if your items will fit in one of their Flat Rate boxes that might be the way to go (largest box cost $14 to ship). I think UPS is normally cheaper than FedEx but don't take my word for that!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Only 23 more days until you have to ship out your Secret Reaper gift*


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Spooki will you quit that!?!?!?!  Sheesh! 
I had everything ready almost two weeks ago except for one stupid thing. And that one stupid thing is still not done! Argh!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm getting nervous. There is nothing out here yet, except for Micheals. I would like more selection for my reaper. Ughhhh... Do you think the bigger stores will have there stuff out before 23 days from now?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

13mummy said:


> I'm getting nervous. There is nothing out here yet, except for Micheals. I would like more selection for my reaper. Ughhhh... Do you think the bigger stores will have there stuff out before 23 days from now?


*
Make that 22*


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Spookie you didn't answer my question. =) Do you think more stores will have stuff buy then??


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*LOL oh sorry! Yes I would think so. I mena in 22 more days it will be much more closer to Halloween. Not sure what you have by you but where I am everyone has Halloween out. I hope you get some stuff soon if not maybe you can make something. You may have to get a bit creative. Start hitting thrift stores and such. Think outside, like do they like goth?? maybe some great old candle sticks with lots of detail painted black and some candles. Or great black lace table cloths...just a suggestion but I do hope you get more in. *


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Bump.

I have been wicked busy with work so I'm just now preparing my gift. It will get sent out by the deadline though!

I haven't received a gift so maybe it's not too late to say what my likes/dislikes are? If it's too late then I am totally fine with whatever I get!

I really like:
anything involved in baking/cooking things for Halloween
anything that's prop-ish from horror movies (though don't necessarily need the movies themselves)
anything spiders/witches/pumpkins/bats, etc (any symbol of Halloween will do just fine)
anything involving pumpkin carving
lights
candles are ok
framed Halloween pictures

I don't much care for those little desktop tombstones or anything remotely cutesy. I'm fine with gore but really love classic/vintage Halloween stuff.

I'm super easy to please. If it's not on my list I'm sure I'll still love it.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

ARGH - Ive still got to Dremel, paint, hot glue, package and send it off....!!!


Hopefully I got enough stuff.....Probably 1 or 2 things need to be finished....

Ruggerz


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*just a little reminder.....................

Only 8 more days until you have to ship your secret reaper gift out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im just saying*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *just a little reminder.....................
> 
> Only 8 more days until you have to ship your secret reaper gift out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im just saying*


You are having entirely too much fun with this... I think you have a cruel streak! 

Just shipped my Secret Reaper package... made some last-minute drawings on the box itself since the artsy little label I created looked lonely.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOH Maybe thats mine I love getting boxes with drawings on them Maybe just maybe!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*7 More days until you have to ship your Secret Reaper gift!!! No pressure*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That's exciting! Means we should all be getting them soon.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm putting the finishing touches on mine - all ready to go except for one little thing! It will most certainly ship before the deadline though.

I wanted to have it out by now but seeing as how two weeks ago we decided to buy a house things have been pretty busy! We close the end of this month and I'm thinking that I'll just put up my Halloween decorations when we move in!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

* Congrats on the House Rikki!! THats always so exciting to move into a new place. Especially around Halloween. All new places to display your things oh and one more thing........

6 more days until you have to ship out your secret reaper gift!! *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, guys, what Spooki said! LOL! several people have shipped their packages out, but most have not, so it's getting close, folks!! ( I am one of the guilty ones that haven't shipped, but it will be ready by the deadline!)


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sending my package out Wednesday!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*4 more days*


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

uuuugh! I'm going to be burning the midnight oil to get it together in time!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I just need to get a card for mine so it will go out tomorrow!  I can't wait for them to get it!!!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Sent out the gift to my Reapee today. Yay, one thing accomplished!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey spooky mama, do you know what time it is? lol


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sent my package out today, hope you like it whoever gets it LOL


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine went out today as well!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is killing me!!!!! I keep checking the front door. 

Feels like it's 5:30 pm on Halloween! I can't wait


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Terra said:


> This is killing me!!!!! I keep checking the front door.
> 
> Feels like it's 5:30 pm on Halloween! I can't wait


*I hear ya Terra! Oh and ummm.....

3 more days*


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Me too! But 3 more days means we should all be getting them soon!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

seems like christmas and we're waiting for santa. lol. i keep checking the mail everyday and nothing yet. well, one of us could belong to rikki or hallowiener, they just sent theirs out


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Or me...I haven't sent mine out yet but I absolutely will NOT miss the deadline.

I got my gift yesterday and am very overwhelmed and grateful.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but I also haven't shipped mine yet either, I'm one of those that likes the suspense, I'll be shipping mine in about 15 minutes after I've eaten my lunch of course LOL.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

My Victim Beware -- the secret reaper should arrive at your door on Friday.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*ooooooh maybe that ones mine!!!! Ugggggh I cant stand it anymore!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boy, there are sure a lot of mean reapers on here, making us wait till the last minute. i happen to be a gift peeker and this peeking isn't possible is it. you all are as bad as my family not putting my gifts under the tree just so i can't peek. D A N G! oh, by the way, i sent mine out tues and they said 2 to 3 days. my reaper should be getting it today or tomorrow. took a lot of work and some pricked fingers and sweat and decisions, but i got it made and was very happy with the turn out. hope you love it. 

well, maybe not really the pricking of the fingers or the sweat, but there were lots of decisions. i had fun putting it together. and for that matter was thrilled to death with who i got. made my gift off the persons personality and a conversation we had way back when and then got lost in time, for awhile anyway

well, gotta go so i can check the mail...again. lol.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*I got my gift! WOW!  I looooooooove everything and am seriously thrilled! 

Can't wait to thank him... but it's a SECRET! *
(but I'm pretty sure I know who to thank...  )


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

but it's a him, sooo that narrows it down. a guy who just sent. lol. 
you are making me so anxious. i can't wait to get mine, then post, and see what everyone else got. this is so fun


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got my reaper gift the other day also. Will post pics when we are allowed.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*Today*

I shipped my Reaper gift out today sorry to make you wait.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Maybe that one is mine LOL Actually I have no idea who got me but Im going to just guess. Just for fun. I guess my Reaper will be Frankies Girl, or maybe Hallo or possible Cinders! There those are my guesses. Guess I will know for sure in about a week or so Whooo hooo I cant wait!*


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm shipping mine in the morning. I solemnly swear!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Did I screw up? I put my name on the card in the gift. My reapee knows that I'm their reaper. I thought that the reapee just had to keep it a secret until everyone got theirs... It's my first secret reaper, forgive me!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HappyScientist said:


> Did I screw up? I put my name on the card in the gift. My reapee knows that I'm their reaper. I thought that the reapee just had to keep it a secret until everyone got theirs... It's my first secret reaper, forgive me!


*
No I think you did it right. I put my name on the gift as well. I think they should know who sent it to them when they get it, I think Bethene just wanted us to keep it a secret from each other so no one could figure out who they got. Like if 8 people posted who got them and there were only 10 people to begin with then we could figure out who we were getting from before we got the gift. Either way I CANT WAIT!!!! Maybe you are my reaper???*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I DIDN't put my name on it, and the one from my secret reaper didn't have a name either... I did put a few minor clues (check out the return address and the made project inside  ) but there's a good chance the reapee that will receive/received mine has no idea who I am. Mwha HAHAA! 

I wouldn't think it matters if you did or didn't put the name... it's going to come out when we actually get to post the received gift pics I would think! 

Can't wait to post pics! (and when can we do that? After everyone posts that they RECEIVED their gifts, or what?)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i put my name on my gift as well. i also thought it was just a secret from everyone else. my reapee received mine and gave a big warm letter to me. i have a happy face


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

ARGH SHOCK HORROR....

Ive seemed to of misplaced some items....so need to do last minute shopping asap for my victim....

Will post on time though....!

Ruggerz


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Im chomping at the bit myself! I may have gone a little over the posted budget, not much mind you, I got one of my patented right place at the right time deals, but I hope my victim likes it! I will be the guy sleeping by my post box.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm getting my gift sent out in tomorrows mail! I wish I hadn't waited till the last minute, but now I'll be perfectly happy with what I'm sending instead of wondering if I could have sent something better! 

Sorry to keep you waiting!!!! 

I haven't received my gift yet so at least I know I'm not the only procrastinator!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I also included my name on the card in my gift. Mostly in hopes that my reapee would send a message letting me know it arrived safely so I wont worry. I also have no idea who has me. With such a large group of participants, it would be a bit hard to do. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

mailing mine tomorrow, havent received mine yet! Will give me something to look forward too! Sooo excited!!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

going to mail mine today....
spent an hour at just one halloween aisle looking for what to put in...


Ruggerz


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

got a notice at the post office there is a package. maybe it's from my secret reaper. hope i make it to the mail tomorrow. only open 1 hour on sat.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOOOH Its Saturday the big DAY!!!! Ill be keeping my eyes open all day and if it doesnt come today then I know everyday I come home from work tomorrow I might have a surprise waiting for me UUUUUUUGH this is killing me, so lets see, Croglin sent his out, and Halloweenprincess, and Hallo and ruggerz and 13ghosts.....hmmmm maybe one of those is mine*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I just got home from one last shopping trip for my reapee! Off to wrap everything up and bring it by the automated shipping machine at the post office. I love that thing! You can ship stuff anytime, even at midnight!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mailed mine off today!! I hope my Reaper likes it! I sure had fun getting it together!


----------

